

PDFKit, a powerful PDF generation library for Node.js - devongovett
http://devongovett.github.com/pdfkit/

======
devongovett
Code here: <https://github.com/devongovett/pdfkit>

------
pygy_
I'm affraid the name collision with the Apple and GNUStep PDF Kits will be
problematic for the search engine visibility of your project.

------
xpaulbettsx
Isn't naming a library "*Kit" usually used for Obj-C libraries?

~~~
devongovett
Meh, I couldn't think of a good name. Straight up 'pdf' was taken in npm...

~~~
nxn
Too late to switch to PDiddy-F?

~~~
devongovett
lol!

